# Aussie Index Trading



## Rogue Trading (21 January 2008)

I believe that the SPI may get to 5000 before this correction is over. But it may be nearing a bottom now.
I also believe thr SPI will be above 6800 by the end of 2008.
Given these thoughts what is the cheapest way [yes I have been hit] to trade the 'index'?
Has the margin on the spi come down now the price is down?
Even if it has if one enters now at 5500 one would be stopped out if the spi comes down 2-300 points.
What would a dec call cost?
With IG the Aussie 200 costs around $250 a week to hold so not cheap for a year.
Any ideas?
Regards.
Rogue Trading


----------



## >Apocalypto< (29 January 2008)

Rogue Trading said:


> I believe that the SPI may get to 5000 before this correction is over. But it may be nearing a bottom now.
> I also believe thr SPI will be above 6800 by the end of 2008.
> Given these thoughts what is the cheapest way [yes I have been hit] to trade the 'index'?
> Has the margin on the spi come down now the price is down?
> ...




what do u mean the IG costs 250$ a week, do u mean the interest?


----------



## Rogue Trading (3 February 2008)

Apocalypto,
Yes I mean the $250 is approx interest cost per week with IG.
Cheers.
Rogue Trading


----------



## robots (3 February 2008)

hello,

why dont you spread bet with IG markets, yes it costs you in the spread as such, but thats all,

just be careful to have a huge stop loss, say 500pts for there little games

thankyou

robots


----------

